# Illustrator-Pfad (ai) in InDesign bearbeiten



## eme (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Logo im Illustrator mit Pfaden gezeichnet, und möchte Dieses jetzt in InDesign einfügen und den Pfaden eine Farbe geben. Die Farben ändern sich im Layout öfters, daher will ich es im InDesign machen. Leider sind die Pfade nach dem Einfügen im InDesign gruppiert und ich kann die Gruppierung nicht aufheben. Laut InDesign-Hilfe soll man aber solche Pfade weiter bearbeiten können. Ich hoffe jemand von Euch hat eine Lösung für mich.

Vielen Dank
Eva-Maria


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Zunächst erstellst Du, wie schon erwähnt, Deine Formen in
Illustrator. Wenn Du damit fertig bist, markierst Du alle Elemente
mit Strg-A und bringst sie in die Zwischenablage (Strg-C). Diese
wiederum fügst Du mit Strg-V in die InDesignvorlage ein.
Da diese, wie Du auch schon bemerkt hast, gruppiert sind, kann
man die ganz einfach unter Objekt => Gruppierung aufheben in
die einzelnen Pfade aufsplitten.

Gruss Markus


----------



## eme (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Markus,

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ich habe das gestern auch schon probiert, und da geht es, aber mir kommt vor die Qualität ist nicht so gut. Obwohl ich im InDesign auf optimale Qualität eingestellt habe. Jedoch vielen Dank, ich werde es einfach so machen.

Danke Eva-Maria


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Das mit dem "Qualität nicht so gut" kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass
Du die Pfade sicherlich per Platzieren (Strg-D) importiert hast, oder?
Wenn Du es per Copy& Paste machst, wie ich es beschrieben habe,
funktioniert das ausgezeichnet - habe es gerade auch nochmal getestet.

Gruss Markus


----------



## eme (6. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Gruss Eva-Maria


----------

